# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Ventas de carne de pollo en Lima sumarían US$ 1,009 millones en el 2009, prevé Maximixe

## gpacheco

*Producción nacional de carne de ave alcanzaría las 912 mil toneladas métricas.*   *Consumo de pollos a la brasa aumentaría 5% en el presente año.*   _Producción de aves._  *Lima, ago. 06 (ANDINA).-* Las ventas de carne de pollo en Lima sumarían este año 1,009 millones de dólares, 5.7 por ciento más que en el 2008, como resultado de la mayor producción de carne de ave (cuatro por ciento) y el alza del precio promedio al consumidor (6.7 nuevos soles por kilo), proyectó hoy la consultora Maximixe.  La producción de carne de ave es la de mayor dinamismo frente a las otras carnes, con un crecimiento promedio anual de 7.8 por ciento en el período 2003 - 2008, mientras que las producciones de carne de vacuno y cerdo crecieron 3.3 y 3.7 por ciento, respectivamente. 
La producción nacional de carne de ave alcanzaría las 912 mil toneladas métricas (TM) en el presente año, cuatro por ciento más que en el 2008, y su consumo no bajará, señaló. 
Ello a pesar de que el precio promedio al consumidor se ha mantenido alto a julio del presente año (10.3 por ciento de crecimiento respecto a julio del 2008) y se espera que al cierre del 2009 el precio promedio se ubique por encima de 6.60 soles por kilo. 
Para el 2010 el crecimiento de la producción de carne de ave sería de uno por ciento, señala el estudio del mercado avícola realizado por Maximixe en julio último. 
Un importante demandante es el rubro de las pollerías (pollos a la brasa), cuyo consumo crecería alrededor de cinco por ciento este año. En el mercado limeño este sector consume entre 3.5 millones y cuatro millones de TM mensuales, que significa el 40 por ciento de la demanda total en Lima, subrayó. 
Reportó además que en la primera mitad del año el precio pagado al productor de carne de ave mantuvo una tendencia creciente y en mayo llegó a 4.53 soles por kilo, 11.2 por ciento más que en el mismo mes del año pasado, aunque respecto a diciembre último el crecimiento fue solamente de 0.4 por ciento.  
La evolución al alza estuvo influenciada por el aumento de la cotización internacional del maíz en el 2008 (36 por ciento en Estados Unidos y 27.4 por ciento en Argentina), que presionó el precio de los alimentos balanceados hacia arriba.  
El precio internacional del maíz comenzó a disminuir desde octubre del 2008 pero los inventarios (stocks) adquiridos a los precios anteriores duraron hasta fines de ese año y, por tanto, los precios en granja de la carne de ave no disminuyeron. 
El precio promedio en granja en el 2008 fue de 4.17 soles por kilo, mayor en 15 por ciento respecto al registrado en el 2007 (3.63 soles por kilo), debido principalmente del aumento en los costos de producción derivados del alza en el precio en chacra del maíz amarillo duro y de la cotización internacional del maíz.    *Foto: ANDINA/archivo* *   * Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de quinua superarán los US$ 27 millones en el 2011, prevé Maximixe Artículo: Producción de carne de pollo se incrementará 6% durante el presente año Artículo: Producción de carne de pollo se incrementó en 7.7% durante cinco primeros meses de 2010 Artículo: Producción de carne de ave crecería 3% este año, según Maximixe Minag estima que precio del pollo bajará S/. 1 con promociones para consumir carne de cerdo

----------

